
Ask HN: What would Steve Jobs do today? - Frodo478
The pc era is over, and the smartphone one is about to end. Apple is already there.
New techs are AI, robotics, VR, data science, earphones...
What is the most probable field of interest for a new startup for a young Steve Jobs today?
======
pnako
It's obviously not easy to answer. Perhaps you'd have to ask, what would Woz
do today? (That Jobs might want to start selling)

When they started messing with personal computers, it was considered uncool,
boring, nerdy, useless. Even corporations selling electronics were not
particularly interested.

So you'd have to find a group of boring, nerdy, uncool people messing with
stuff that fascinates them regardless of what everyone else thinks. You won't
find that crowd anywhere near venture capital and large corporations.

edit: I do realize that Woz was working at HP, so my last sentence is perhaps
exaggerated. Maybe some Google or Microsoft employees are doing boring stuff
that those companies are not interested in.

